
Let's Encrypt – Overview - okket
https://marumari.github.io/letsencrypt-overview/index-en.html#/
======
norcimo5
openssl aes-256-cbc -salt -in myfile -out myfile.enc

openssl aes-256-cbc -d -in myfile.enc -out myfile

